# Species id please



## JackJohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, can I please have a species id for this bird? 

Thanks


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

flycatcher.


----------



## JackJohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

*Forgot to mention*

Could I have the scientific name please. I took the photo near Loe Bar in Cornwall.

Thanks


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

JackJohnson said:


> Could I have the scientific name please. I took the photo near Loe Bar in Cornwall.
> 
> Thanks


 
Try using Google or some other search engine.............u will find your answer easy enough.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Try using Google or some other search engine.............u will find your answer easy enough.


 

Like this :whistling2:
*Spotted Flycatcher Muscicapa striata*


----------

